# oil for electric motor



## woodtickgreg (Jul 12, 2013)

I have the original 3 phase 3/4 hp GE motor in my south bend heavy 10, it has oil caps just like on the rest of the lathe. Any one know what type of oil I am supposed to fill these cups with? I did a search for the info but came up with nothing here.


----------



## SE18 (Jul 12, 2013)

I've had the same question for a long time and there seems no simple answers. 

It says "OIL" on the pullies but I believe it is supposed to be grease, but not any old kind of grease. It should be something like Super Lube Synthetic Grease.

But as far as the electric motor goes, I'm really not sure. I've been putting spindle oil and B oil there in the old GE WWII motor but some say to use grease like the old Singer sewing machines.

My best guess is that if you're puttin some lubricant there, it's better than nothin

the question has in the past sparked controversy, btw, so it's mysterious


----------



## jgedde (Jul 12, 2013)

I'd venture to say spindle oil is ideal...

John


----------



## Ray C (Jul 12, 2013)

... I'm in the same boat.  The 1HP, 3Ph motor on the surface grinder is a million years old and has cloth-wrapped wiring.  Runs like a top though.  The PO said he'd been using ATF on the main spindle bearings and in the motor oil caps.  -So that's what I've been using.  It keeps running so, until I have better info, that's what I'm using.  -That's my story and I'm stick'n to it.

Ray

PS: I found documentation for the main spindle bearings (not the motor bearings) and it says to use 20W oil cut 50/50 with fuel oil.  That would make it about 10-15W (approx) which is about what most ATF is.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 12, 2013)

i bought some oil that claimed to be special for motors...too drops and the bearing was screaming bloody murder...stopped it a packed grease in..all good now


----------



## schor (Jul 12, 2013)

ATF works but too thick (eedit, not thick but tends to have too muck stickiness to it for some reason) for my liking and if you don't use it all the time that could gum up. 

3in1 has a 20 weight motor oil in small drip bottles and that is what I use on my motors. http://www.3inone.com/products/motor-oil/ 

sewing machine oil is 10 weight and that's what I would use if your not using the machine very much.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 12, 2013)

schor said:


> ATF works but too thick (eedit, not thick but tends to have too muck stickiness to it for some reason) for my liking and if you don't use it all the time that could gum up.
> 
> 3in1 has a 20 weight motor oil in small drip bottles and that is what I use on my motors. http://www.3inone.com/products/motor-oil/
> 
> sewing machine oil is 10 weight and that's what I would use if your not using the machine very much.



Funny, I thought of using 3 n 1 oil, I didn't know they made one specifically for electric motors.

- - - Updated - - -



jgedde said:


> I'd venture to say spindle oil is ideal...
> 
> John



I also thought of using spindle oil, I may do just that because I have it on hand and I want to lube it with something, and I may also try the 3 n 1 motor oil later.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 12, 2013)

Greg,
to add my 2 cents...
Non detergent oils would be recommended. dependent on ambient temperatures and how long the motor will be used while operating, i would recommend ND10 wt or ND20 wt oil.
 ND30 will work in a pinch but the oil will add resistance until temperature is high enough to make it flow easier. 
Since you live in the northern region i would resist the urge to use ND30, it could cause issues if your temps are too low!!


----------



## SE18 (Jul 13, 2013)

One thing I noticed about my GE 1/2HP 1750 rpm engine that is original with the 1942 South Bend 9A lathe is that it runs thru spindle oil pretty quickly so I have a pan under the motor to catch it. I don't recycle the oil. I'll start another thread on that so it doesn't throw us off.


----------



## rafe (Jul 13, 2013)

I purchased  some oil specifically for motors at ACE the 3 phase motor was running pretty hot on one side(belt) Nice old GE motor and most likely was not lubed for a long time when i bought it. I will check tomorrow what the brand is ...But I did use a little spindle oil at first, which solved the heat issue at hand, I then filled the cups the next day with the specialty electric motor oil...It's not 3 in 1 brand but most likely similar....runs cool as can be, next I will flush out the apron..I have been lubricating the lathe often and it purrs so far


----------



## rdhem2 (Jul 14, 2013)

As the other Gentlemen recommend-- 10 wt.  non-detergent.  Then all is well.

USE SPARINGLY!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 14, 2013)

I added some spindle oil to her today as I wanted to run her and didn't want to run the bearings dry. I didn't fill the caps right up but gave a good squirt in each one. I'll check for drippage in a couple of days and maybe add some more if theres no drips. It runs quiet. I think I will order some of the 3 n 1 motor oil.


----------

